# Zaunhalterungen für Spalierverdrahtung ?



## Ikulas (2. Apr. 2014)

Hallo,

wir wollen für unsere __ Kiwi eine Rankhilfe am Zaun bauen. Um nicht unnötig Platz zu vergeuden, dachten wir an eine Möglichkeit, Halterungen an den bereits vorhandenen Zaunpfosten zu befestigen, an denen man dann Drähte spannen kann. So was in der Art sollte es sein: http://green-24.de/forum/blog.php?b=207

Diese hier wurden wohl von einem Metallbauer angefertigt. Gibt es sowas eventuell auch von der Stange? Ich habe mir im Netz jetzt schon einen Wolf gesucht, aber nichts gefunden. Vielleicht hat jemand von Euch noch einen Tipp oder eine andere Idee ?
Ansonsten bliebe nur, extra Stangen zu setzen, was natürlich nicht ganz optimal wäre.

Danke schon mal !

LG Beate


----------



## Tottoabs (2. Apr. 2014)

Schau mal ob dir Elektrozaunisolatoren genügend abstand schaffen.
 Gibt es als lange Ausführung E-Bay Artilelnummer 271385695727


----------



## Ikulas (3. Apr. 2014)

Danke für den Tipp. Das Problemhier ist die Befestigung. Das Teil muss ja irgendwo rangeschraubt werden. Das hieße Zaunpfähle durchbohren und das wollen wir nicht wirklich. Wir versuchen es jetzt mit Schellen wie diesen hier: http://www.hitseller.de/de/article/178724_gahalberts-schelle-44mm.html

Das ist der Abstand zwar nicht groß, aber für Kiwis müsste das reichen. Bei richtigem Spalierobst wäre das etwas anderes. Uns ist nur wichtig, dass wir die __ Kiwi nicht am Zaun direkt ranken lassen. Denn die wird ja schon groß und hat auch recht ordentliche Äste. Da würde dauerhaft unser Zaun leiden. Ich denke, bei den Schellen dürfte der Abstand ausreichend sein. Etwas anderes scheint es standardmäßig nicht zu geben.

LG Beate


----------



## misudapi (3. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Beate 
bedenke das die Ranken von den __ Kiwi immer dicker werden und somit richtig schwer mit der Zeit. Bei meiner Mutter im Garten sind jetzt seit 5 Jahren Kiwis und einige Trieben haben locker einen Umfang von 10cm. Neutreibe haben wir schon mit 4m Länge gemessen. Die Pflanzen dort sind an einen großen Holzspalier  gewachsen.
Ich hatte nicht damit gerechnet das diese Pflanzen so mächtig werden.   Ein stabiles Gerüst ist wirklich von Vorteil.


----------



## Ikulas (3. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Susanne,

ja, das habe ich gehört. Aber wir wollen die __ Kiwi auch nicht ins unermessliche wachsen lassen. Sie wird ab und an gestutzt werden. 
Aber genau deshalb wollen wir stabile Drähte (die gleichen wie beim Maschendrahtzaun) verspannen.

LG Beate


----------



## misudapi (3. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Beate,
Stutzen ist gut      ,aber die Kiwis nacher.
300 stück waren es letztes Jahr      ich kann keine mehr sehen. 
Du kannst ja dann wenn die Frucht sich entwickelt mit Stöckern abstützen.


----------



## Ikulas (3. Apr. 2014)

Wir lieben Kiwis und sie sind auch gesund .

Wieso abstützen ? Dazu habe ich das Spalier. Und mal schauen, ob sie bei uns überhaupt so gut gedeihen. Da mach ich mir erst mal keinen Kopf. Jetzt sind sie noch klein und ich habe sie im wesentlichen auch als Hummelfutter gepflanzt. 

LG Beate


----------

